# MS Razer Reclusa



## francisloco (Jun 4, 2010)

hi to all
anybody known how i can install this keyboard?






i have a problem when i use dial for volume or when press key faster
then i get this error

```
2010-06-04T08:03:55.451276-04:00 BSD root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1532 product 0x0200 bus uhub8
2010-06-04T08:03:55.485459-04:00 BSD kernel: ugen6.4: <Razer> at usbus6                 
2010-06-04T08:03:55.485472-04:00 BSD kernel: ukbd2: <Razer Reclusa Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus6
2010-06-04T08:03:55.485475-04:00 BSD kernel: kbd4 at ukbd2
2010-06-04T08:03:55.485489-04:00 BSD kernel: uhid1: <Razer Reclusa Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus6
```

i want to use all keys.
any help is apreciated.


----------



## hydra (Jun 6, 2010)

If everything else fails, try x11/xbindkeys:


```
xbindkeys is a program that allows you to launch shell commands under X
with your keyboard. It links commands to keys, using a configuration file.
```


----------



## francisloco (Jul 5, 2010)

hydra said:
			
		

> If everything else fails, try x11/xbindkeys:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



very thanks for your reply, but this not help to fix it.

xbindkeys would be util if keyboard is accepted by Xorg. or something like that.


----------

